#        6%

## Melifaro

.     FAQ. , ,         :

:
1)  30     
2)  30       
2)  31      
3)  25  (, , , )     6%          (  \ )

 ,          -   ?    - (          \,  -?)

   -          -  ,     ?

----------


## jennnnny

?



> \,  -?


   ,   .  4 .

----------

20 :     -     
 30 :  ""      -     -11 ()    .

----------


## Ego

> 3)  25  (, , , )     6%          (  \ )


-  25  (  1 ,   2 ,  3 );  30.04.10  2009  - 6%  ,   ,      50%




> - (          \,  -?)


        ,

----------


## Melifaro

> ?


 .




> 20 :     -


     ?




> 30 : ""      -     -11 ()    .


   ?




> -  25  (  1 ,   2 ,  3 );  30.04.10  2009  - 6%  ,   ,      50%


-   ..   30      4 ,    ?     ,    6%  1,2  3 ?    (   ?)?

----------


## Ego

> ?


 , ""/ /
   1110018



> ?


    /   



> -   ..   30      4 ,    ?     ,    6%  1,2  3 ?


   ,    :Smilie: 
   1 , , 9   
       30 **
            1 ,   9 



> (   ?)?

----------

-   111018       .
""     -        .     (043-780-...)   .              (  ).

----------

> ,  
>    1 , , 9   
>        30 
>             1 ,   9


! ..       25 , 25        ,  30   ,     30 ?

----------

> 25 , 25


 ,

----------


## Ego

> 30   ,     30 ?


  :Smilie: 
  ,        30  2010   :Smilie:

----------

> ,        30  2010


 ,    6%, ..   25    ?        ?

----------


## Melifaro

(

----------


## Ego

"   , " ()  :Smilie: 

 :
 1   25 
   25 
 9   25 
   30 

   1     30

----------


## Melifaro

(  6%)         :
:
1)  31      
2)  20         -    1110018
3)  30      
3)  30             (   ).
5)  30       .

    -     .      ,      ?

----------


## Melifaro

> :
>  1   25 
>    25 
>  9   25 
>    30 
> 
>    1     30


..        .

----------


## efreytor

> 3)  30      **  (   ).





> :
>  1   25 
>    25 
>  9   25 
>    30


  :Wink:

----------


## Ego

,     :Smilie: 
     25      ()  



> (   )


          ,      50%

----------


## Melifaro

!  !

----------


## Melifaro

.

            5000           - 2000 .

..         25    2000        5000 .,   3000 ., ?            ,   ,    6%      .    . 

   !

----------


## .

> 


 



> - 2000 .


  -       1200 ( 606,2   ),    2

----------


## Melifaro

> -       1200 ( 606,2   ),    2


 , ...       7275,         606,2 ,        ,

----------


## Melifaro

..          606,2  (, , , , , , , )    4243,4 ,    ,    7275

----------


## Ego

,     -    , ..   1/4

----------


## Ego

> 4243,4 ,    ,    7275


           ,

----------


## Melifaro

..    7275  7  (   ) = 1039  ,    1039  3           ,   606,2  3, ?

----------


## Ego

:Smilie: 
606,2 * 7  = 4 243,40 (      )
 2    606,2 *2 = 1 212,4
 3  4  606,2*3 = 1 818,6

----------


## Melifaro

,    1212,4 .     606,2    ,       1212,4    ?

----------


## Ego

:yes:

----------


## Melifaro

!      webmoney       )

----------

-   ,    1966 ..        =4849,60, .  =404,13.,    .

----------


## Melifaro

1985 .,     7275    ?

----------


## Ego

"                  31   ,  ,     ,   **  (     ,                   ). "

----------


## Melifaro

2  2    2972,31  1486,2 ( 4458,51)

----------


## Ego

> 2  2    2972,31  1486,2 ( 4458,51)


     ,

----------


## Melifaro

> ,


 ,

----------


## Ego

2   : 547,51 -  , 237,80 -  
  1212,40 ()  606,20 () -

----------


## Melifaro

,  ?

----------


## Melifaro

-  2972,31 -      1486,20  ,    ?

----------


## Ego

:Smilie: 
     - 1212,40  
2972,31 - 1212,40 (4 ) - 1212,40 (3 ) = 548,51 (2 )
     - 606,20  
1486,2 - 606,20 (4 ) - 606,20 (3 ) = 237,80 (2 )

----------


## Melifaro

> 2   : 547,51 -  , 237,80 -  
>   1212,40 ()  606,20 () -


 ,         1450,2,    1486,2...

..       2      237,8  273,8

----------


## Melifaro

!!!     ,   .   .        -   \    ?

----------


## Ego

> 2      237,8  273,8


  :yes:

----------


## Melifaro

?

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

> 


      ?          -   \           .

                     .       ,  ?  2   ,  ?

----------


## .

> -   \           .


 .  -      - ,   ..



> .


      .         )

----------


## Melifaro

> .        )


  ,          50.000,      4458,51    45541,49,       45541,49   50000

----------


## Ego

> **


 ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

, ..

----------


## Ego



----------


## Melifaro



----------

.     6%. ,  -   .        .      . ..    2-    10000 .      .     ,       ,  -    .          ?


  ,     
1 . - 10000 .
   6%=600 . 
2 . . 5000 .
 1. 5000-6%=300 .
  2 - 10000 (1 .)-600 .() = 9400 + 5000= 14400 . - 6% = 864 . ? 
  ?

              ?

----------


## Andyko

> -


  ?  :Smilie: 
 ;

----------

?

           - ?

----------


## .

> ?


     .  *Andyko*  :Smilie:   1/3,   2/3.

----------


## Geograf1985

!   .   ,     ( 13.04.2009),      .      Melifaro,      (  1985 ..),        .
,   ,    :

1. /   . . .      .  ,      ,     -.        ,     ..   ?  ,      ""  ? , ,        ,  ,           ,    ?

2.            ,   - ""          -?      (     ,       -    -   )   ,      ,      31 .   ,       50 %   (         7  )

3.   :   -  ,    ?          700 ...     ?              ,     ?

    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

1. .   .
2.        ?
3. .

----------


## Ego

> ,     ..   ?






> ,      ""  ?


  -  ,   -  



> , ,        ,  ,           ,    ?


,    

2    ,      ,      :Smilie: 




> -  ,    ?

----------

2. , 
          ,  .
 .         . .   50%    .

----------

?: (,  6%)
,       10000.
         50%   .  ,       (   , -)...

  :
1)      5000    5000     ,
2)   1  2-    10000  ,    3  4-   10000    (    50/50)?

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## Ego



----------

50 %      ?

----------


## Ego

,    50%

----------

-,  .      1  2  2009 .,   1 .    ,  2 .  10042 .         .

       25 ?    6%.

----------


## EugeneD

,   6%  10042?     -    .   -   ,  ...

----------

,   6%  10042 .     . ..      . : 
606.20*6 = 3637, 20 .-.   6 
 10042-3637,20= 6404,80-6% ( )= 384,29 .   ???

----------


## EugeneD

--,   !        ,   6%   10042 = 603  (!)... ,           (     -    3600),        50%, ..  301,50 ,   ,   302   .

----------

,   .    . .        50%,   . .    -    ?     .      1000 ,    1000-6%= 60 . /2= 30 .  ? 

     ... 
    : 
-   -6%,  
-  -50% (. ) =   .
-      . 
   ? 

   ,    50%        ,       . ? ..    .       -       ? 

    ....

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    2009          2425 . (     2009 ).

----------


## kev-1971

? 
    01.01     
: 
1.  5000,  2500.,  2500,    1212,40+ 606,2=1818,6     10000*6%=600.         300., ,     >,     1.   300.
2.   5000,  15000,  5000    10000+5000+15000+5000=35000*6%=2100( ),      1212,4+606,2=1818,6 ,   
     2100.
    =1818,6+1818,6=3637,2
,            2100/2=1050.     3637,2,     2100.  1050.
  300.
     1050-300=750.

----------


## Melifaro

?       - )

----------


## Ego

> ?


! 
 :Smilie: 
  ,       , ?

----------


## Andyko

:Big Grin: 
        ?  :Wink:

----------


## Melifaro

> ,       , ?


  !          .

          ? (      -  2   )

----------


## Ego

> 


3  4 -    



> 


  :yes:

----------


## Melifaro

( )      ?

----------


## Ego

"0"

----------


## Melifaro

"    (. .).     ,     . .      ,       ,   0.       23  1998 . N 36-       25  2000 . N 830-   ,  ASCII-: 0-31, 127, 176-223, 240-255.",       ,

----------


## Melifaro

-      \\,

----------


## Melifaro

!         !

----------


## Ego

> -      \\,


 )))         :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

" " -  (      )

----------


## Ego

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
 :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

?

----------


## Ego

> " " -  (      )


!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

> ?


            -     ""   "",      *  ""   *

----------


## Melifaro

""     =)

----------


## Melifaro

> -     ""   "",      *  ""   *


 ..       ?

----------


## Melifaro

,   ,        .   ,       ,    -    ,  ?

----------


## Ego

> ""     =)


!  !!!   :Big Grin: 
     ,  !
""    :Smilie: 



> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Ego

> .   ,       ,    -    ,  ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

> !  !!!
>      ,  !
> ""


     ,          =)

----------


## Melifaro

,      02   ?

----------


## Melifaro



----------


## Ego

- .02.*2009*
  -    ,     :Smilie: 
     -    3

----------


## Melifaro

4 ) Ego,  , 1          ,    1-      =)

----------


## Ego

,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

- ?

----------


## Ego

:yes:

----------


## Melifaro

,       )

----------


## betam

,      ..  .

   25  2009 .   6%.     .    .       .      .   1        ,    ,        25 ?          25 ,    25 ,   ,     25  ( )? 

          1  -    ,, 2 ,   25-? 25-   ,     -  ?

----------


## Melifaro

> 1  -    ,, 2 ,   25-? 25-   ,     -  ?


,    25-.

     ? (  C-09-1)

----------


## Melifaro

> 1        ,    ,        25 ?


 ,         .            31-

----------


## .

> 31-


 .  31

----------


## Melifaro

> .  31


 ,

----------


## betam

).         ?

----------

20       (. ),   0,   ,  .

----------


## Melifaro

?    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?type=1

----------


## Melifaro

? "        @?      ,        =)

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Ego

:Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

,               :Smilie:

----------

,   ,      29.03.07  -3-25/174.            26.04.07  -6-25/353.

  ,    . ,   ϻ     ,        ,      ?      ,        ,    ,       .             ,       .             15.07.08  03-02-07/1-285.        ,         ,      .

----------


## .

**,           ?        ,  ,   .      (   ),         :Wink:

----------

,     .

        ?

  3 . 80     ,     .      ,     .

    . 3 . 80  .        27.03.2008  03‑02‑07/1-131 ,          -    - .

  3 .3. .80  ,  .....   :   ......
      ,     -   20  .......
  ,    ,     ,     .
 ,    - - .

 :Smilie:   :Wow:   :yes:

----------


## .

**, -,     ?     20    ,     ,  .   , ?

----------


## efreytor

**,           ...........     ?

----------


## Melifaro

=)

----------


## .

,           :Wink:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

! ,     6%  1 ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## yermilovaIrinka

..   , ,   25 , ?

----------


## efreytor

(    )

----------


## Ego

:yes:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------

: 
": 
1.  5000,  2500.,  2500,    1212,40+ 606,2=1818,6     10000*6%=600.         300., ,     >,    1.   300.
2.   5000,  15000,  5000    10000+5000+15000+5000=35000*6%=2100( ),      1212,4+606,2=1818,6 ,   
     2100.
   =1818,6+1818,6=3637,2
,            2100/2=1050.     3637,2,     2100.  1050.
  300.
     1050-300=750."

  ,     !!!

 ,     .
1  - -,    - .

2  -  10000 .    - 
  10000-6% = 600 .

3  -    15000 . ,    - 
      10000 + 15000= 25000 - 6% = 1500 .???

4 -  20000 . ,    -    .
     10000+15000+25000=50000 . - 6%=3000 . 
  50% (    )      1500 .???

 , ,    ,     .... 

   ,         1   ,    ?

----------


## .

> 10000 + 15000= 25000 - 6% = 1500 .???


 .      600 ,      1 



> 10000+15000+25000=50000 . - 6%=3000 . 
>   50% (    )      1500 .???


 .   .    1500        
   .      ,   1 ,   9 .  ,   ,       .



> ,         1   ,    ?


   26.2 , ,       .

----------


## Feminka

45000  ?

----------


## .

,  5   ,        :Big Grin:

----------

> 1 ,   9 .  ,   ,       .


 -  ,     (  )  ( 1 . * 0,06)?

        ,     ( )   ?

----------


## Feminka

> -  ,


,  -

----------

, ,  ( -6)     1 . 1 .        1 .      ?

----------


## .

> 1 . 1 .


   ?     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?     ?


,

----------


## .

,

----------


## Flameheart

,   ,   "6%  ,   ,      50%"

        (    ).       13 .. (   ,    ). ,  3      6%  13000.     ?   ?  .

----------


## .

*Flameheart*,    ,    3    ,   9 .
    9 ,    6%.        ,

----------

,       :

1 : 
: 19 655
6% = 1 179,30
.  
 = 1 179,30 = 1 180

:
: 111 720
6% = 6 703,20
.   = 2 922,75 (   ]
 = 6 703,20 - 2 922,75 = 3 780,45 = 3 781

----------


## Larik

1 .
3780-1180=2600

----------

> 1 .
> 3780-1180=2600


, ,  !!!!!

----------

.  (    )    ? :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

> ?


   ?   :Smilie:

----------

,   ,  -     , -  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     -    , ..   1/4


1)     1, 2  3-  6% ,   ,   4               4 ?  ( 2.1)

2) "   50%"            ?

 : (,   ?)

2.1)     4-  20000,       7274,4   20000? 

2.2)      4-  10000,      7274,4   10000 (  50%  ,   50%  )?

2.3)        15000,    1  2-     (  7500),  3  4-  ,      7274,4    .      ,    ,  ""   6% -   225,6  ? ..     7274,4     7725,6   (..  50%  ).

3)    .2 ,        1818,6     ,            ?       ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------

.

----------


## Flameheart

> *Flameheart*,    ,    3    ,   9 .
>     9 ,    6%.        ,


.  ,   .       ,  6%       11 000,   - 7  ....
 .... ?

----------


## .

.      5,5

----------

,   3  2009 .        1  2009 .,       6%  1  2009 .,      ?

----------


## ox2002

...
  -       !

----------


## ox2002

.  .   9

----------


## rainy

> ...
>   -       !


           .  :Smilie:

----------

-   , -  -,    - .... ,       !  :Embarrassment:  ,   !  :Embarrassment:   :yes: 
           !  :Smilie:

----------


## Melifaro

... ,   ,           =)  :Wow:

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

!    6%,           2007,2008  (   ),        ,             ?

----------


## .

-      2007  2008 .        .

----------


## yermilovaIrinka

..       , ..     ,        2009   ? ?

----------


## .

2007  2008

----------

.

----------


## .

**,

----------


## Shumilov

1)     -  6%    "",  .              .  ,    .     ,  ,     :



> ** 
>  :   
>  :    
>  :    
> :  ,  .,  -  .
> : 18210501010011000110;  : .;  : 
>  ,   : 09 -  ( )   
>  :  -   
>  : .02.2009
> ...


2)    ,        ,     ,    25 ,      ,    30 . ,   ?      ?



> :  -  , 
>  :    
> :  ,  .,  -  .
> : 18210501010011000110;  : .;  : 
>  :  -              ()   
>  : .00.2009


3)         "  -      "          ? 

4)         "       ".            -          /           ?

----------


## .

1.     4 -    .      .   .  0.
2.  -?  -         .     
3. 
4.  .       ,    .

----------


## Shumilov

.,     .


> 1.     4 -    .      .   .  0.


.



> 2.  -?  -         .


  ,          , ..     ?        ?



> 3.


.



> 4.  .       ,    .


.

----------


## .

> ?


  .        .

----------


## Shumilov

> .        .


    .

----------


## Shumilov

,    30 .  :Redface: 
       ,         0 ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## Shumilov

> ,      .


    , ,  . .,        :yes:

----------


## Ruslw

> ,   3  2009 .        1  2009 .,       6%  1  2009 .,      ?


  13       1 .         6%  2  ???

----------


## .

> 6%  2  ??


 ,  ,    2     .     1   .
   153

----------


## Ruslw

> ,  ,    2     .     1   .
>    153


)))  .      -,   ,       . :Redface:

----------


## Ruslw

...   1   4416.    3639.      3639  +  2208.?(50%  4416). ?

----------


## .



----------

> ...


,    -       ?       .   .-      ,    .   ??

----------

> .   .-      ,    .   ??


     ?

----------

> ?


,   .    ,    -            .....
 ,   -,    . ,      ,   .

----------


## Jiihuda

,    , ...    :Smilie: 
  6%,       .          352 .+ 5.85.
   I .  100.,    6%  ,  352.
,      I .   ,        100..?
 .

----------


## Ego

> 352 .+ 5.85.


    ,  ,    ?



> I


   ,   1  2009 .

----------


## Jiihuda

,   .          (   1,5 )

----------


## Jiihuda

> 6%,       .          352 .+ 5.85.
>    I .  100.,    6%  ,  352.
> ,      I .   ,        100..?


?

----------


## .

?       1 .
 ,      1 ,      ?

----------


## Jiihuda

:
1.  , ...  ..,  30.04.2009,  352.
2.  , ...  ..,  10.06.2009,  5. 85
   -       ... . 346.12, . 346.21, 346.23 .26.2

----------


## .

1.      2008 
2.   ,   1     2008

----------


## Jiihuda

.

----------

., , ,   176  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,    -       ?       .   .-      ,    .   ??

----------


## Kalebz

.  (      ):
1)     ,         ,               600       .
2)    6% ,    1          .

 ?           ,    ,       25  .

----------


## tinkaer

1. .
2. ,    ,       .

----------


## Kalebz

.

----------

> .


      ?  :Big Grin: 
*6%*,  -      ,     ,   -     ,     . ,        ,   , ..   -  ,   -  - .  , - -!  :yes:   -   ,       "0",        ,   , ..      ()   .     ,  , ,      -  .   :yes: 
-  ,  ,      -   ** . ,

----------

> ,    ,       25  .


    ()   ,  -     ,-  , "-"?   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## EugeneD

> ,    ,       25  .


     "-"  ,  ,      ,   !      ,     ,   .     -     6%,          (  ,   50%).

----------


## Shumilov

,        ,             ,       50% ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Shumilov

> 


. .    )

----------


## Kalebz

.     .  :      .      10000.        ???         .

----------


## Andyko

1200

----------


## Kalebz

, , ?      - ?

----------


## Andyko

*Kalebz*,      , ?

----------


## GUSH

,        ?    ,      ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## Kalebz

?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ,        ?    ,      ?


  ,  ,( - -   - -   ,   , ! :Big Grin: )    -  , - -
1) , ,    ? (   ..) 
2)    ?
 :Smilie:  ,  , ...

----------


## Andyko

,  ;

----------

> ,        ,             ,       50% ?


  ,     -      .

----------


## Andyko

- .

----------

> ,  ;


    -   2009 -    2010.,       ...- ?  :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

- ""?
 ,

----------

,    :Smilie:        ! :Big Grin: 
*Andyko*, !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,         :Wink: 
       ,  .

----------

...      ..  ,   - ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## axteg

6%    2009.      ,       ?       3600.,       1800.?     .

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

,    :

   1  . 



 ,
 1045012461022,
 7701025478,  770101001,
.  13156/25  23.03.2010 .	127138, . , . , . 25








                 .   1.5           (     31.12.08  154),          2009 .
       .


:       2009   100   1 .






 	..  
       .

----------


## .

,  ?   :Smilie:

----------

> 6%    2009.      ,       ?       3600.,       1800.?     .


    -     ,     ! (   ,       ,  , -    !)

----------

:     :Wow:   :Wow:     (),    -   , -, ?... - -     , ,     ,(  -  -   !!!  :Razz: ),     --  !  :Razz:   :Wow:  ,  --,-...     ...

----------


## .

-  ,         ?    ?
    .

----------

346.11  ( )   ....    
3.                    (  ,    ),      (  ,    )
   ,     .()

----------


## .

,        .         .
 ,        .          .  .
.        ,            .       . ..       ,     .   ,     :Wink: 
.  ,       ,   - ,  , ,     ,    ,  , ,  ?       .
        ,   .

----------


## Kalebz

-        .         .      .     ,      - .       ?

----------


## Andyko

*Kalebz*,          ,            ,      .

----------

> ,        .         .


 ...  ,   ... :Frown: 



> ,            .       .


       , - -       ,    ?      - ** ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ?


 .
. "  "

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## .

**,     -  ,     ,       :Wink: 



> -


     .         .

----------

1.     ( ,  9,  33)           ,   ,    ,    ,        (         ,    ,   , ,     )...    30  2010     ,    ,    ,   ,  .       .   -11   30 ,      30 . 
2.       4- (   ,  6%)        24. 26/06/09    24,                . (         ?). ,  ,       .

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## EugeneD

...        :   : " , , ,   2- !"    , , "  ,     31  ?" : ", !   -  ... , ,  !"    ?
    -   : "      ,     !"

----------


## axteg

-      6%,    ?

----------

1  2009.,   -.      ?   ?   ,    !

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## axteg

6%       ?         1 ,     9 ?       - ?

----------


## Feminka

> 1 ,     9 ?       - ?

----------

*:* ,  6%,   ,    2 ,        .

*:*         : .01.2009(  )  .02.2009(  )?

----------


## Feminka



----------

, .

----------


## .

.   ,  -    ,           ...   ...      6%    .           ,         ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,         ?


   ,  31.12.

----------


## .



----------

,  ,       6 %,     "-"         ,       ,    ,      ,      ?

----------

-     (    ,       ) .      -    6%   .

----------


## efreytor

> 6 %,     "-"


    ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## efreytor

.

----------

,        6 %    ,   +  
        ,
   ?
  -  ,        ?

----------


## .

**, 



> -  ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

> -  ,        ?


   ?

----------


## ()

, , ..  16    ,  6%,  .

    :

1)   ,        -    (7274.4 .)     1.01  31.12,    1818.6 .,  ,  .               1/4  , ..       1818.6 .,  ,          7    .      .     -        ,   ,        1 , 2 .  3 .   1818.6 . (        ,      )?

2)       ...    ,  . .
  :  1 . - 1000 .,  2 . - 3000 .,  3 . - 10000 .,   - 11000 .,         ,    1 -  1 . 500 . , 500 . ,  2 . - 1500 . , 500 . ,  3 . - 1818.6  , 5181.4 . ,        ,    ,      -  11000  ,         3455,8,  , =>  7544,2 .,   9 .    10000 , =>      -2455,8 . (-    !  :Smilie: )  ,   -  - 7274,4,  - 6181,4,   13455,8,   11000 .   ,     ?              ??

3)            (     ),      7274,4 .  (      2  )?

4)   ,         2  :Smilie:  ,      ,    (. )
:
4.1)  110 ( .  . . . ) -      ???         7274.4 .,        5050 .  
4.2)  140 (     . ) - ..    ,    ??          ??

,      - ???      ,   ???       2 . -  3000,  3      2,   ,   1500  1   1 .   .   500 .         2,     3 . 1 .  1 .,  2 .,    2,  1 .   1 . . !?????? 

,  !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## tavik

, :    6%   .     14%    ,           - 4849,6. (  1966..)?

----------


## efreytor

*tavik*, ...

----------

:
     ,     ""  :Smilie: 
     ,     . ,
         . 
   - ()      .
 -     .  (     ,     ).
        .    ?
   ,    "" 
 -       ..

----------


## -7

> -     .


 , .    .

----------


## .

**,             .        .        .     -     ,      .   .
,             ,

----------

> , .    .


, ,     -   . ,         .     .       :Smilie: 




> **,             .        .        .     -     ,      .   .
> ,             ,


  :Smilie: 
     ,   ,                     , ..         
(  -     ..)
 ,      ,         .      
      ,      :Smilie: 

..            .   ?

      (   ) :
".    .    "
          . ?

----------


## Feminka

,      .     ?

----------

> ,      .     ?


   .   ,      (   ),     ,              :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ..


   .    .       ,   ,     .



> ..            .   ?


     ,

----------

.      :Smilie:

----------

,    ,  -    ,        ,          ,      ,  -  ,              :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,        -    ,         :Frown:

----------


## e-art

. 
  6%.   1 . - 0 .  - 0 .    165 .. - 0 . 
        165000*0,06 = 9900 .   .   ?    ,   160 . 71 . ( 25    ).    ?  ?      ?

----------


## -7

> ?


 ,   .    ,     ,      (   ).  ,           (  ).

----------


## e-art

> (   )


    ?     ,     .

----------


## -7

> ?     ,     .


    .

----------


## Ruslw

.     6%,    1     5847.  6%  4416.    3639.     4416-50%(   3639    50%)=2208.     3639-2208=1431         3 ?  
   3    6%   1946,7          1431   50%  1946,7 :  1946,7- 973,35=973,35.  ?          ?

----------


## -7

*Ruslw*,     


> 3    6%   1946,7


 9 . ,         .  ,   .

----------


## Ruslw

> *Ruslw*,     
>  9 . ,         .  ,   .


   ?

----------


## .

,    3  ,  9 .

----------


## Ruslw

,             5847(  .  3  1946,7.( )           9   5847+1946,7=7793,7. ?         ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,


   9 -*6%,      9 -,     1    ,  ,     9 -

----------


## Ruslw

> 9 -*6%,      9 -,     1    ,  ,     9 -


  !!!   )))) :Smilie:  :Redface:

----------


## robocop

,      ,  8,   .
  kazna (   ,  )     : "    :...
-              , ,      "
.. "   ()"
    "    ".
   ? ,  ,  ,       .
.

----------


## .

*robocop*,  ,

----------


## robocop

,        106    ? ,        104-110 (, , , , , , .00.2003, , ,   . ).    (     ).   consultant         .     ,  .   ,      .     ,            (  ,        ) , , r51. nalog   .
 :   ,    8?   :Cool:

----------


## EugeneD

.   - .            ,   -   !        .

----------


## .

*EugeneD*,    ,   .

----------

!
, ,     "" ( 6%)?
,    "    "?     ,   ( ).     ?   .

----------


## EugeneD

Z-

----------

.      -      Z-?
    -  ?    ?

----------

> .      -      Z-?
>     -  ?    ?


  Z-     ...
      ..

----------


## Shumilov

, !    .
  12  2009.         -  977,74 (1  + 19 ),  1603,5 (2  + 20 ).    .         3 ,   ?       3  1192,8  (1818,6-625,8),      2796,3  (    1603,5 +     1192,8) ?       ?

----------


## Andyko

> 3


    ,   9 ,  ?

----------


## Shumilov

> ,   9 ,  ?


,  . ,  -        "  9 "  ?          9         1 .   ? 
 -,             ?

----------


## Andyko

;
   9      9 .

----------


## Shumilov

> ;
>    9      9 .


. ,      ,             ?

----------


## Andyko

-6

----------


## Shumilov

> -6


,          ?    ,     -       .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,

----------


## Shumilov

> ,


.    -       ,       12  2009?       606,2/31 = 19,55            19,55  x 19  = 371,5

----------

372 .-           ,          .

----------

1.       .
    346.21     ( - ) ,         ,     (    ),     () ,      ,  (   )           .     (   )        50 .
 ,    ,           .
-.               ,         .
,                     1   31    .
-.               ,       .
,           ,       ,                ,      ,    ,   ,          .
-.               ,         ,   .
        ,  , ..   ,  ,      .
-.           ()   ( )       50 .

----------


## Shumilov

> 372 .-           ,          .


 ,    .   .               1193  -       9  (  4  + 19 )        (1069+534,5=1603,5)
2796,8 - 1603,5 = 1193,3  
398 - .
796 - .
    9 ,    2796,8 ,     6%   9        -       25 .

----------


## .

> 9 ,    2796,8 ,


 .     ,   . ..      6%,     2797,     50%   . 
     ,         . ..    25

----------


## Shumilov

> .     ,   . ..      6%,     2797,     50%   . 
>      ,         . ..    25


,   -     . ,       3 (.  + .  + )  .       :yes: 

,           " "     (         1818,6)   " -  "?       - (3637,2 )- " -  ",    (7274,4 ) - " -  "? 

    9 ,      25 ,    ,    " -  "    " -  "?

----------


## .

,   



> " -  "    " -  "?

----------


## Shumilov

> ,


  :Love:

----------


## _lyly_

,
,                   2 ? ...
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

-?     -  6%, 15%, ...

----------


## krio

> ,
> ,                   2 ? ...


    6%,     
 71

----------


## krio

.
      ,     ,             .
  . 

 ,    ,     ,    ,      ,      .         .  :yes:

----------


## .

FAQ,    ,    .    - .
     .         30 ,   1 .       (   2010 .), -   .

----------


## Helper-2005

, !  :Smilie:    -            .      : -4, -4 (), -4 ()  ..  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,         ,         ,   .
 -4

----------


## Helper-2005

*.*, !       ? ( -4 ()       ,   () -  ,     ,   .      "  ")
     "  ".   ? 25.10.2009 ? (   3 -   ).

----------


## Helper-2005

> 


 ,  -      ?   ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  - .   FAQ

----------


## krio

-      ,
 - 9240 
    - 12248 

 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## krio

))))) .   ,   .

----------


## Galinka1

!      .      .                   .     2009.   6%.       15 000 ,       25       .  , ,    81 000 .      4224 .       .    9 .=5760  .  ,  ,        50%.       4224 .  ?           .   ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ;
  ,

----------


## Galinka1

. .     25     5760 ,   31     4224 ,        50%.       ,         ?         ,     - ..

----------


## rainy

.   ,  :        ?

  ( 6%,   ):

1)      
2)     .
3)  6%   ,  .
4)        .
5)    ,    50%
6)       .

      .
   .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> .   ,  :        ?
> 
>   ( 6%,   ):
> 
> 1)      
> 2)     .


  9 *6%




> 4)        .


  9 -,  




> 5)    ,    50%


 :yes: 




> 6)       .


 :yes: 




> .


 :yes:

----------


## krio

.

   , ,          .

----------


## 13

,  ,       ,   ,     1 ,           ?

----------


## .



----------


## Paramon

!
          3- .
     : http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
     (  ): http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=163
,    -.
,          : 
http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
.. " ,  .,  -  . ( )" ?
  ,  , ?
PS:    6%

----------


## .

"  ".  .     . ,   ,   
     ,     .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## EugeneD

:yes:

----------

!
   :
   6%,  2007  2008..   ,   2008   2007 (421)  2008 .(3864)
    2008!!!!
 -  ,      110   , ..     ( . )  ,    50%.  ..  0.    .       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?






> 2008!!!!


   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

!

 ,   ,  ))) 
   :-(,       .

,   ,   :
   2008   4 :  1 , , 9   ?
       ?

----------


## Galinka1

.        .      .    c          ?   6%.         ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> .        .      .    c          ?   6%.


,

----------


## efreytor

> ,   ,   :
>    2008   4 :  1 , , 9   ?
>       ?


  4 ..

----------


## Stoun00

,  !
  ,   !

      .

:

    6%,   22 .       .

  25    .

:
1.          ""   . ?

2.   ,      6%      3- . ?

3.     :
, , /, , ,/, .

-   ,      ,     ,   -.   ?    .

-      -     ,    ,   31     . ?

4.       . ?

 ,      ,   ..       25     :Embarrassment:     .

   !  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

1 



> 2.   ,      6%      3- . ?


...     



> ?    .


 



> 31     . ?


 31 
4.....

----------


## Stoun00

*efreytor*,
,   .    ,         .     :Smilie: 

P.S.  31  ,   30   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stoun00

-    - ?  - ?

----------

> 4 ..


efreytor,!

----------


## efreytor

> -    - ?  - ?


http://service.nalog.ru:8080/
...  ..

----------


## Stoun00

,      !

----------


## Stoun00

:
  .   ""?
   ""?

,    6%,    3

----------


## Larik

.

----------


## Stoun00

?  "0".
 :Smilie:

----------


## Larik



----------


## Stoun00

,         :Smilie:

----------


## Galinka1

!      ,     .     6%.     25 .   .         ,    .       ,            .       .    .             .      .  ,   ? :Confused:

----------


## .

.       .   ,        30 ,             .   5

----------


## Galinka1

, .   :Smilie:

----------

.           ,         ?

----------


## .

6%,

----------

!

----------

.      6%  -   ?

----------


## Ego

-

----------

,      ?

----------


## .

?

----------



----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

6%.

----------


## Ego

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152017.htm

----------

))),    ,  ,

----------

!))
 ...
   .    9      9 ,        ,03,2009,       9 2009?

----------


## .



----------

!)))

----------


## 02

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

!!! ,   6%-   - 2008   ,    ,   ,  , 13%       :EEK!:   2 .     -  !  -       -   ..
      " "    . - , - ...      ...-   ..    -   ...   
  ,  !!!  :Embarrassment: 
,   ...

----------


## tinkaer

,     2    .

----------


## 02

2       .    -...  ...  ?

----------


## ˸

> -...


      .


> ?

----------


## 02

, -,  -  ?

----------


## .



----------


## 02

!!! :Dezl: .           ,   ?   ?,    ....

----------


## efreytor

...   ...          ...

----------


## 02

!!!(  !!!)  ,,   ... :Demonstration:    ... :Razz:

----------


## .

?     10    :Smilie:         .

----------


## luckyrin

!
     .      .
      10.000,00 .          2009 : 1980,27 ( ,  ).         ,     2009     300,00.
       (),   :
-  260:     (6%   ) -    600,0 ;
-  280:              -    1980, 27  
-  50:       -    
-  60 ( ,     ):  ,   600,00 - 1980,27-0 =-1380,27,   .
-  70 (      ): 0-(600-1980,27)=1380,27.
          300,00 ?

----------


## ˸

> -  50:       -

----------


## luckyrin

. :  ,      ( )  10.000,00 ,     - 1980,27

----------


## ˸

> 280:              -    1980, 27


 ,   300 (.  50%  600 )

----------


## luckyrin

,   1980,27 -     . ,       300,00  .        "060"  "070"     372  374 .

----------


## ˸

> 


 .    ,    280 :         
 ,               ,  (*     50%*)   
 . 001 = "1"

----------


## luckyrin

:Smilie: 
     "060"  "070" ?

----------


## ˸

> "060"  "070" ?


280=300
050=300
060=0 ( )

----------


## luckyrin

,

----------


## EugeneD

?    ...    - .     "!  ,  300 ."

----------


## luckyrin

,    "280" ,     .

----------


## fedkin

1.          ( )  9.    6%  ,    2009.     2060. (.. 1966..)     (34.)   . = 1030.   3 1.10.09.    4         9     ( 50% ),       ?            25 ?
2.   70   [/QUOTE][/QUOTE]  ,     2009          2425 . ?

----------


## fedkin

> **,    2009          2425 . (     2009 ).

----------


## Larik

1967      2009 :    7274,4/3*2=4849,6 .   ( 404,13  ),   7274,4/3=2424,80 .   ( 202,07  ).
  1966 .       .
    ?     2060?      3 ,     .  4    .

----------


## fedkin

29.07.09.  2060.

----------


## Larik

3  847,

----------


## fedkin

1.  ,     1.10.09.     4-      9.   847.     ..  ?
2.        ?

----------


## fedkin

.2.   ,   ,     ~2000.,            25.               ?

----------

> 280=300
> 050=300
> 060=0 ( )


    060   300,   070 ?

----------


## ˸

> 060   300


       300 , 070

----------

[QUOTE]


> 1967     * 2009* :    7274,4/3*2=4849,6 .   ( 404,13  ),   7274,4/3=2424,80 .   ( 202,07  ).QUOTE]


*     ??* 



> ,     ,        .              (. 2 . 346.11  . 4 . 346.26 ).            ,          (. 1 . 6  . 1 . 28   15  2001 .  167-       ,     167-).
> _   ?_
>          ,   12 (. 2 . 28   167-).  ,  2009      7274  40  (   27  2008 .  799).  ,     606  20  (7274,4 . : 12 .).


 :Hmm:

----------


## ˸

> ??


        ...

----------

:Embarrassment:   -   ,     ,  - ,   7274.40.( 606.- )-     ...  ?...  :Embarrassment:        ?...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> 7274,4/3*2=4849,6 .


 


> 7274,4/3=2424,80 .

----------

, ...   :Embarrassment:  ! -        -,  ?

----------


## Feminka

> -        -,  ?


     .

----------


## Tanya25

,    ,   ?

----------


## .

.  ,

----------


## Tanya25

:Smilie:

----------


## Tanya25

,            ?

----------


## efreytor

...   ..

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Tanya25

?   :Embarrassment:

----------

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/  :Smilie: 
http://www.nalog.ru/html/docs/kbk_09.doc

*    
 1000  2000

----------


## volfman

> http://service.nalog.ru:8080/ 
> http://www.nalog.ru/html/docs/kbk_09.doc


  :        126   (     )     ?

----------


## Feminka

: .......

----------


## volfman

> : .......


 http://service.nalog.ru:8080/            ()     ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?

----------


## Feminka

,   .

----------


## efreytor

- ..   ?

----------


## volfman

> - ..   ?


 ,      :Smilie: 
     ()       ,  116,117,118, 1 2 120, 125,126,128,129,1291,132,133,134,135,1351     (18211603010010000140)   ,   ()     :
 -     
 -     
 -              ()   
 -   
 -   
 -   
 -          ()

----------


## efreytor

> .


   ..      .

----------


## ˸

> 


    ....2.  ...

----------


## volfman

> ....2.  ...


 :
0 -  , , , , ,  (),  , 

 :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> :
> 0 -  , , , , ,  (),  ,


 -

----------

, !   6%  10,09,09.
     2252,07(  113   7274,40)

   ,     100 000. 
   6%=6000,00,    3000,00 >1818.6,   1818,60,     6000-1818,60=4181,40  ?    2252,07,  6000-2252,07=3747,93

  ?

----------


## efreytor

...     ?


> 1818.6


    ?


> 2252,07(  113   7274,40)


      ..

----------


## .

> 2252,07(  113   7274,40)


  .     113 ,  3  + 21  .    10  



> 1818,60


    ?     ,     ,    ?



> ?

----------

, (    )

----------


## volfman

> -


 ,    :Smilie:

----------

! 
  6%       .
    ,           ( )  / ,         6%?             ?

----------


## ˸

*volfman*, -,

----------


## Andyko

**,             ,

----------


## jaap

27.

----------


## .

,     .

----------

....
   2-  ,  ....

1   20000 (1200),
  20000+20000 ( 2400-1200=1200)
9         30000+40000 (4200-2400=1800)
           50000+70000(7200-4200=3000)

         7200.... 
    .....       7275  ,           (  50% ) 3600...      4200  9...   600 (4200-3600)?

----------


## .

,

----------

..      ,          ,        ""       ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :yes:      ..

----------

. 
 -!!!!  
           ?    ?   ?    .
     ,          )))))

----------

154  31.12.08
     :2009   12  31

----------


## .

> .


   ,

----------

,     ,    154 ,     .             .

----------


## krio

.

 ,  ,   ,  ,       ,       ,    ,   3  ,      ,  :

   /   "  "  "  "?

----------


## .

> 


     ?        ,    ,     .   ,      .      .

----------

.        :Smilie:

----------


## romka_rvs

!             ?     ,      .   ?      .          ?    15.

----------


## efreytor

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## romka_rvs

!   ,      6%  !
,     : "   " -       ...

----------


## romka_rvs

,      .    (    )   ?   ,   -   ?

----------


## .

.  .     
    0

----------


## romka_rvs

!        .

----------


## .

.    .  ,

----------

> ,      .    (    )


   -       .
     ,    30               ,         . .    .   (   ) ,       (  ))           . -...  .        :  (. )   .

----------


## efreytor

> -       .


 :No-no:

----------


## romka_rvs

> .    .  ,


,    ,    .  !   ,     ѹ15 .

----------

,
 ,    . -   ,      ( ).

----------

, , ,    !!!!

----------


## efreytor

**,        :Embarrassment:  
 ..  :Frown: 



> , , ,    !!!!


.. ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## robocop

110  (  ,  )    ? http://service.nalog.ru:8080/     .

----------


## .



----------


## ygonshica

:Embarrassment:    !
    ,   ...      ,    ,         ,       ????  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

...  .
      31    ... 20   , 30

----------


## romka_rvs

,     ""      ?

----------


## efreytor

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/

----------


## ygonshica

" 30     " -     2009 ?????

----------


## efreytor

...  2010  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## romka_rvs

efreytor, .      ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

,  = 0

----------


## ygonshica

??????

----------


## romka_rvs

> ,  = 0


,  ,  !      1!

----------


## efreytor



----------


## romka_rvs

-    ?  ?

----------


## ygonshica

,      ....   - ???

----------


## ygonshica

?

----------


## efreytor

> -    ?


 ...    ,  




> ?


    = 0    ?



> ,      ....   - ???


 ...      14%     (   )

----------


## romka_rvs

!

----------


## ygonshica

!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## romka_rvs

,  ,      ?  ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ,      ?


 


> ...    ,


   .  :Smilie:    ...  .

----------


## romka_rvs

, ,    ...     :Smilie: ))   .   !

----------


## ygonshica

,       -     11.11.09     404,2   (  20 ) + 606,2   = 1010,4 ?????????

----------


## efreytor

673-55  .
336-78  .
 .

----------


## ygonshica

, !

----------

( 6%)   50%   ??? 
1.     .  . ,   
2.    ,         ,   ? -  ?

----------


## Larik

(, ,  ,  )      ,    50%

----------



----------

,      .  - ,      1  2009 .....

----------


## .

?

----------


## Stoun00

. , ,  !

   6%,  .

1.      31 ,    -  ?  ,      ,      ?

2.          30 ,      , ..          ?

 .

----------


## efreytor

> -  ?


 1     ... ..



> 2.          30


 20 ..



> , ..          ?


  1  ?   ...       ..

----------


## .

20 .       ,       :Wink:

----------


## Stoun00

> 1     ... ..
>  20 ..
>   1  ?   ...       ..


 10    26    .          "",  ?




> 20 .       ,


      ?        ?  ,      :Frown: 

  !  ,    ,      . .

----------


## .

> ?        ?


  .     
 -    .       ,  29.

----------


## Stoun00

> .     
>  -    .       ,  29.


  .   .  , .

         ,   ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/
     .

----------


## Stoun00

> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/
>      .


 !  :Smilie: 

   :

         (  -), -      ,            ,  (    ),  .  ..

     ?     -  .

----------


## Stoun00

, .   : http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

   !  :Smilie:

----------

,      .  - ,      1  2009 .....



> ?


   ?      20

----------


## Larik

**, "1"

----------

Larik, !!!
, ,         ?

----------

----

----------


## .88

! 
  !     ,     6%      25  2009  ( 9  2009 )      30  2010 . ( 2009 )???

----------


## Ego

-

----------


## Stoun00

,          (-)      ( )?    ( )   .00.2009 (  )?

----------


## .



----------

,   .

       2009, -   -    .
    - 
 ,   .
     ?

,  :

   4000    1000 ./.

1 :  40 000,  6% =2400 ,   = 1400  ( 1000  , ..  50%  )
2 :  20 000,  = 1200,   600 ( 600  -  )
3 :  80 000,  = 4800,   3400 ( 1400   )
4 .  20 000
   160 000,   =4000, = 5400 (1-3 ).
  ,   ,    .

 :
   3:
  201 =6
  210 = 160 000
  220  230 
  240 =160 000
  250 
  260 = 9600 (160 000 * 0,06)
  270 
  280 = 4000 (   )

      - .

   2

  30 = 1400
  40 = 2000 (1400 +600)
  50 = 5400  (2000 +3400)
  60 = 200 ( 9600 - 4000 -5400=200)
  70 = 0
  90

----------


## Lsn

.         .   - 1212,5.  ,    ,   ,   43 .   ,    .     7274 . 40 .    4850.

----------


## efreytor

> .


   66   .

----------


## .

> 66


   1966       :Smilie:

----------

?     xls (   .,   .   .)        ?

----------


## Lsn

,      29          ?

----------


## .

**,      ,      
*Lsn*,

----------

> **,      ,


     .      xls?   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Andyko



----------

:Smilie:

----------

,        ,     
    31.12


    -  30.04 (   )
3 -  
  31.12

  ?

----------


## .

> 3 -


 



> 31.12


  20.01
    -     
    ,   1 .

----------

, ,  6%,        ,    ,      (     :Big Grin:  )? !  :Dezl:

----------


## Ego

,  **
 ,           -

----------

,         ,      . .
  : +  (   )-  .

----------

!
       9 ?
 ,    . .  , -     ?
   ?

----------

> 20.01
>     -     
>     ,   1 .


 3-    ?




> +  (   )-  .


        ?    .

----------

> 3-    ?


-     ,     .(..    3- )



> (   )-  .


- ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

> 9 ?


    ?


> . .  , -     ?


      .


> 3-    ?


  ,  


> 3-

----------

,       3-,   :Smilie: 

     ,     3 -,            .

----------

Andyko,    ,    .    20  .  ..  9       .    ,  ,       9 .        .   ...

----------


## Andyko

> .


  ,     ,     



> 3-


 .23 . 226-228

----------

> - ,  ?


 ,      ,   -  ,        (  ).
     ?

     ?  

        ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ?

----------

"     ": 
    2008  ,       - ,     .

----------


## Andyko

;
      .

----------


## .

**,     ,     ,    :Frown:  ,   ? 
  .

----------


## Souriceau

,   ,                 .         .           2010 ?   -09    ,      ? .

----------

> ;
>       .


                    , , ,  2003        .

----------


## Souriceau

> ,   
>    1 , , 9   
>        30 **
>             1 ,   9


 ,      ...  :Frown: 
     ,    ( ,    ,       -- 2 ),      .     ?
  2-       ,    ,    1-     ?  :Drug: 
 ...  :Dezl:

----------


## .

> 


    .           :Wink: 
*Souriceau*,         ,     1 .        ,      ,            .

----------


## Souriceau

> *Souriceau*,         ,     1 .        ,      ,            .


 ... ,  ,   ,    ...   ,   ?    ?

, ,       526,   .

----------


## .

.  ,    ,

----------


## Souriceau

> .  ,    ,


 ,   . 
       1000 ,        2   500+500=1000 . (500 . --  ,   50      ).
       ,  :
2000 . (  ) - 500 . (        ) = 1500 .   50     , ,      750 .   - ,    .  :Frown: 
,  - ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

.     , ..     ,       ,    1

----------


## Souriceau

> .     , ..     ,       ,    1


. ,   . ,     .  :Redface:    .  :yes:

----------


## .

,    .   .
  ,

----------

